# Help with my porch!



## Mrsvwal (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello!

So…I'm a complete newbie to outdoor finishing.

Here is my goal end result:










Here is what I have..










Its brown pressure treated lumber from lowes.

I have tried the canyon brown olympic toner, but it looks super brown… I tried the step down, but it was super orange and too light. 
Starting to get discouraged.. and poor as these don't have sample sizes.

Any ideas or suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Get a separate container and mix a sample of equal parts of the two colors you have and see if that suits.
If not, try 2 parts one and 1 part the other, etc.


----------



## Mrsvwal (Jun 6, 2013)

OMG I DIDN"T EVEN THINK TO TRY THAT!!!

Thank you sooo much I'm going to try that tonight!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

and do write the mix you like down
for any future work
or just a reseal over the years
to brighten it back up
as things will 'bleach out' from sun and weather
over time


----------



## Mrsvwal (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you very much everyone! 
I think I came very close with your advice!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good job Mrsvwal!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Got er done


----------



## Henry6 (Nov 6, 2012)

This is definitely doable. Try using  Storm System stains have the best quality for their price. Plus, they have a great range of products. They will get you to your ideal finish in no time!


----------

